# Radio RCA, reemplazar resistencia del cable



## janston (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola a todos. Tengo una radio RCA 865-x de fines de los 30's, a la que se le rompio el cable de alimentacion: perdio aislacion y esta en corto. La radio funciona, quite la resistencia de adentro del cable y con otro nuevo la probe. 

Por lo que se, baja el voltaje de la serie de valvulas a 110v. Estas son sus valvulas: 25z6g 25l6g 6q7g 6k7 6a8g. La resistencia del cable me da unos 560ohms, desconozco si es la correcta.

Ahora mis preguntas son:  cuantos watts disipa y de cuantos ohms es? Alguien tiene el diagrama? Es para saber con que reemplazarla. Planeo poner una dentro del gabinete con las mismas especificaciones, o lo mas aproximadas que se pueda.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2014)

Ponele un autotransformador 220-110 y medile el consumo , y de ahí ajustamos las cuentas.


----------



## janston (Jul 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un autotransformador 220-110 y medile el consumo , y de ahí ajustamos las cuentas.



Con 50w bastara?

Lei por ahi que algunos solucionaron esto colocando un capacitor en serie, pero eso no me da mucha confianza que digamos... jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2014)

*Creo *que consumen algo de 200 mA a 110 V , así que 50 watts te va para probar.

La teorñia dice que si se puede poner el capacitor serie , pero la sacás demasiado de original , originalmente le ponían terrible resistencia de porcelana agarrada con varilla roscada verticalmente al chasis .

Saludos !


----------



## janston (Jul 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Creo *que consumen algo de 200 mA a 110 V , así que 50 watts te va para probar.
> 
> La teorñia dice que si se puede poner el capacitor serie , pero la sacás demasiado de original , originalmente le ponían terrible resistencia de porcelana agarrada con varilla roscada verticalmente al chasis .
> 
> Saludos !



jaja claro! eso pensaba hacer: agujero al chasis y ahi una feroz resistencia ceramica de 30w.

Lo que me importa ahora es que funcione, total, el capacitor se puede poner escondido del lado de abajo del chasis y si no te dicen no te das cuenta  Pero suena mas dificil de calcular la capacidad. Por el voltaje no hay problema, un hermoso caramelo de 600v, o dos en serie de 600 para hacer 1200 y listo. Aunque me preocupa el riesgo de que se ponga en corto y las valvulas se conviertan en cohetes a la luna


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2014)

Na , se calcula facil , se podría poner de éstos :







Que están hechos para darle todo el día , y lo disfrazaría dentro de uno de éstos ! 






Pero guta más resistencia


----------



## janston (Jul 17, 2014)

Buenos dias, vi luz y pase a molestar un poco mas 

La solucion del capacitor es un peligro, asi que la dejo de lado
La solucion de un trafo de 220v a 110v, recien ahora me doy cuenta de que es otra locura! . La linea de valvulas tiene una caida de 68v(25x2+6x3), con 110v volarian por los aires. errores de atolondrado nomas...
Asi que me inclino por la resistencia. Haciendo calculos, me dio una Rx de 513.2Ω, que disipe unos 47w, para bajar los 220v a 68v. No estoy seguro de la potencia, asi que despues hare unas mediciones y revisare. Pero la resistencia dio bastante parecida a la del cable (algo bien hice, yeah! )

Luego dare mas datos a medida que avance.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2014)

Pensá que esas radios eran ORIGINALMENTE para 110 V y que el cable era un injerto de fábrica para hacerlas elegantemente de 220V sin modificar nada.

Revisala ya que seguramente lleve una resistencia original de cerca de 500 Ohms en serie con los filamentos y lamparita , esa resistencia tendrás que llevarla a 1.000 Ohms 10 Watts y Agregar otra resistencia de 220 Ohms 10 Watts antes de la rectificadora para bajar el +B

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 18, 2014)

hola, podes usar 2 trafos unidos por sus secundarios, por ej. 220 6v y el del lado de la radio 220 12v, con esto tenes 2 ventajas, tenes 110v y tenes aislasion galvanica, cosa que poniendo una R o un capasitor en serie no tenes, y podes tener un chasis "caliente".Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 18, 2014)

Te recomiendo, que utilices un transformador de 220 a 110, el uso de la resistencia, quizás en su época fue una solución, desperdicias energia y generas mucho calor, saludos.


----------



## janston (Jul 19, 2014)

No se puede usar un transformador de 220 a 110, la linea de filamentos es de 75v.

Estuve consultando con otra gente sobre el tema del capacitor, segun calculo se requiere uno de 4.6µF(4.7 normalizado), para unos 450v. A el se le sumaria un circuito de proteccion con dos zener y un fusible, y una resistencia de descarga para que el enchufe no patee al desconectar la radio. Ahora bien, me han dicho que debe ser del tipo metalizado autorregenerativo, de los usados en correccion de factor de potencia en motores.






Mi duda es por que es necesario que sean de ese tipo? Por que no pueden ser simples capacitores de poliester comunes?






Es solo debido a minimizar las posibilidades de que fallen y se pongan en corto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2014)

Releé atentamente mi mensaje Número 8 por favor.

El capacitor puede ser del tipo de los del ventilador de aire acondicionado.  

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola, veo que estas calculando solamente el capacitor pero solo para los filamentos, el +b (la salida de alta tension de continua) debe andar en mas menos 150v, asi que hasta ahi tenes que llegar con 110v ac para rectificar.y el tema de los filamentos lo podes resolver como decis con el capacitor en serie o la resistencia, pero los 220v ac, lo tenes que bajar a 110 si no queres retocar toda la radio para pasarla a 220v.Saludos


----------



## janston (Jul 19, 2014)

Aqui hay un esquema muy parecido al de mi radio. Este es un Douglas, el de RCA es imposible, no lo pude encontrar. Cambian los valores, pero sirve de guia.




Como se ve, en el unico lugar que interviene la resistencia del cable es en la linea de filamentos. Es una rama en paralelo aparte, asi que para el calculo del capacitor no hay que tener en cuenta nada mas que la serie de filamentos, que debe recibir 75.2v en mi caso.

Por el momento esta todo resuelto, me queda meter las manos y hacer funcionar este juguete de 1939.

Luego actualizare con los resultados.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2014)

El *cable resistencia* que viene desde los 220 Vac alimenta filamentos a través de la resistencia de 495 Ohms 75 Watts *y además genera el +B* a través de la resistencia de 100 Ohms alambre 25 Watts


----------



## janston (Jul 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El *cable resistencia* que viene desde los 220 Vac alimenta filamentos a través de la resistencia de 495 Ohms 75 Watts *y además genera el +B* a través de la resistencia de 100 Ohms alambre 25 Watts



No, la resistencia que va en el cable es la resistencia de 495Ω/75w. Y por lo que se ve en el circuito solo esta vinculada a la serie de filamentos.

Ahi lo arregle para que se vea mejor; fase, neutro y resistencia son tres cosas distintas que van dentro del mismo cable.


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2014)

janston dijo:


> Estuve consultando con otra gente sobre el tema del capacitor, segun calculo se requiere uno de 4.6µF(4.7 normalizado), para unos 450v. A el se le sumaria un circuito de proteccion con dos zener y un fusible, y una resistencia de descarga para que el enchufe no patee al desconectar la radio. Ahora bien, me han dicho que debe ser del tipo metalizado autorregenerativo, de los usados en correccion de factor de potencia en motores.


circuitos con zener  y capacitores especiales  u

y luego esos capacitores explotan  y adios radio


y no has pensado en una resitencia de 500Ω 100W

aunque lo mejor  y mas seguro es 
 un transformador con 2 secundarios +b y filamentos


----------



## janston (Jul 20, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> circuitos con zener y capacitores especiales  u
> 
> y luego esos capacitores explotan y adios radio
> 
> ...


 
Justamente los zener opuestos en serie estan para generar un corto si el capacitor tiene algun problema, y entonces un fusible incorporado a la linea se abre y salva las valvulas.

La resistencia es lo mas facil, pero: puede _estropear_ a las valvulas de salida y rectificadora, ya que estas calientan mucho y encima les sumo semejante disipacion de calor... Ni hablar de calor excesivo en el gabinete.

Y un autotransformador de 220 a 75.2v es complicado..


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2014)

janston dijo:


> Justamente los zener opuestos en serie estan para generar un corto si el capacitor tiene algun problema, y entonces un fusible incorporado a la linea se abre y salva las valvulas.


en la teoria funciona  
en la practica 



janston dijo:


> La resistencia es lo mas facil, pero: puede joder a las valvulas de salida y rectificadora, ya que estas calientan mucho y encima les sumo semejante disipacion de calor... Ni hablar de calor excesivo en el gabinete.




pero si bajas a 110 con un transformador comercial  y calculas otra resistencia  el calor es menos

o si usas un transformador comercial de 110 para el +b y reconectas  los filamentos  en paralelo los de 25V con otro trafo de 24V y otro trafo de 6V para las valvulas de  6V




janston dijo:


> Y un autotransformador de 220 a 75.2v es complicado..


 
las mejores radios a tubo eran con transformador 

es complicado  si no tienes proveedores
pero si encuentras los materiales  para armar el transformador es facil
de hecho es lo mas facil


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola a todos una sugerencia es enrolar un transformador con primario conpatible con la red local y un secundario para los filamentos (en serie) mas otro secundario para la placa del rectificadora (25Z6).
Una gran vantagen es lo ayslamento Galvanico de la Red electrica ( asi ese radio nomas es una cadera electrica ) jajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajjajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Jul 20, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> en la teoria funciona
> en la practica
> 
> 
> ...




La proteccion con zener funciona que yo sepa(no esta aclarado pero los zener son de 110v)


No veo la necesidad de complicarse tanto con transformadores, la idea es una solucion sencilla. Y el +B no tiene nada que ver con el circuito de filamentos, mira el esquema que publique antes.


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2014)

janston dijo:


> La proteccion con zener funciona que yo sepa(no esta aclarado pero los zener son de 110v)
> [/url]


de funcionar funciona siempre que el zener  no se abra primero que el fusible







janston dijo:


> No veo la necesidad de complicarse tanto con transformadores, la idea es una solucion sencilla. Y
> el +B no tiene nada que ver con el circuito de filamentos, mira el esquema que publique antes.


 no   hay necesidad  excepto de seguridad


----------



## janston (Jul 20, 2014)

> de funcionar funciona siempre que el zener no se abra primero que el fusible



eso se soluciona facil, con diodos de potencia acorde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

¿ Y por que no *un varistor* + fuse ?


----------



## janston (Jul 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no *un varistor* + fuse ?




podria ser un varistor de 95v, es otra opcion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Si , los varistores se ponen en corto *en serio*


----------



## janston (Jul 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , los varistores se ponen en corto *en serio*



Hace un rato me libere de algunas tareas y probe el circuito con zeners y funciono(hice saltar las protecciones de la casa, pero valio la pena jaja), el fusible se quemo y la lampara de prueba se salvo. Ahora a probar con varistores se ha dicho.

(si me ven volando por ahi, no se preocupen que ya tengo lista una red para caer  )


----------

